# How to tell 922 to NOT skip a recording?



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I continue to have frustrations with the 922 as compared to the functionality of the 722. Last night I had a scenario which I could not figure out how to accomplish. Can anyone help? Here is the scenario:

- I have 3 reoccurring timers: Big Brother, Undercover Boss and CSI Miami. They are all setup for new episodes only.
- Last night Big Brother was set to record but Undercover Boss and CSI Miami were being skipped because they were not new episodes.
- Shows were running late, about 1+ hours late and I needed to make a change so that Big Brother would record.

For the life of me I could not figure out how to setup a recording to record the Undercover Boss and the CSI Miami timeslots so that I would capture Big Brother. I remember that with the 722 I could go in and tell it to NOT skip a timer.
My 3 original timers were set to record the station off of the satellite. Since I have OTA, I went to the OTA channel and setup a one-time timer to record CSI Miami and Undercover Boss. For some reason the guide showed that these timers were going to be skipped. I am guessing that it was because the reoccurring timers for the same program(s) was going to be skipped. 

The bottom line, I couldn't figure out how to establish the timer. I ended up waiting on the time for the shows (CSI and Undercover) to start, watched the channel and hit the "Record" button. Is there someway to adjust timers so that a program that is running late can be recorded?


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

You can tell it not to skip a recording from the Daily Schedule screen. (For a show that has a line drawn through it, you can press Select and one of the pop up choices should be "Don't skip this episode" or something like that).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... from the Daily Sched screen...

IF the timer is scheduled, you can skip it... if it has an "X" and a line through it, then you can Restore it.

I've done this more than once... although if you have multiple conflicts it can be dicey if you don't restore/skip the right timers in the right order.


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks, I looked and couldn't figure out how to un-skip a recording. I will take a look at this tonight.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Go the the daily schedule (dvr button twice), mouse over the skipped program you want to "un skip." (It will have a line through it.)

Press Select button, then select "Restore Event" in the pop up. Make sure you do not have "hide skip" feature selected on the Daily Schedule screen, or you won't be able to see them to restore them. If so, select "Show Skipped" to bring them back. (upper right of the screen.)

If the act of restoring the event creates a conflict, the conflict resolution screen will pop up, showing you all shows scheduled to record at the same time. You will have to select one to skip at that time.


----------

